
My product died because it got way too many users – here's how - nubela
https://nubela.co/blog/my-product-died-because-it-got-way-too-many-users-heres-how/
======
skunkworker
The “how” of the title is how they got so many users, not how it died from so
many users. For that here’s the post mortem

[https://giki.wiki/@nubela/Kloudsec/Post-
Mortem](https://giki.wiki/@nubela/Kloudsec/Post-Mortem)

~~~
robertbalent
> With around 2000 websites live, we were paying 10,000 USD/mo in server fees.

Isn’t it quite high?

------
hotdox
How can be this user flagged. He posts 8 submissions during 11 days for his
personal blog. I see this as shameless self-promotion. Correct me If I wrong
in my valuation.

------
ganeshkrishnan
Tldr: over dosed on free server from IBM

You should have calculated the overhead per user and then created a pricing
strategy based on that

~~~
brighter2morrow
Did they not have a business person at this company?

